# Suche Weltraumstrategie / Simulation



## stev0 (22. August 2012)

Guten Abend, 

Ich bin momentan auf der suche nach einem weltraumstrategie spiel. 
Ich suche etwas wie eine art Sim City nur im Weltraum. Wo man ne riesen galaxies hat Planeten besiedelt und diese dann bewohnbar macht mit mächtigen Städten/Industrie anlagen.
Natürlich auch Armeen bauen kann Boden einheiten wie auch Raumschiffe.
Etwas komplexer wie Starwars Empire At war sollte es sein wie gesagt mehr so auf Sim City stil.

Spiele wie Homeworld oder Sins, master of orion sagen mir irgendwie nicht sehr zu. Ich bin auch am zweifeln ob es so ein Spiel überhaupt gibt.

Auch keine 08/15 Planeten siedlungen wo man 8 Gebäude findet schon so komplexer.

danke im vorraus hoffe das der ein oder andere ein geheimtipp hat


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. August 2012)

Ich weiß, dass es nicht ganz auf deine Anforderungen passt, aber, die X-Reihe könnte was für dich sein. Ist leider nur Weltraum only und man sitzt leider die ganze Zeit im Raumschiff...
X3 Terran War Pack (PC): Amazon.de: Games
X Superbox NEU (PC): Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Stryke7 (22. August 2012)

warte bis astragon nen iss-simulator bringt


----------



## Eftilon (22. August 2012)

Nee, die X3 Terran Conflict Serie ist nicht das richtige, kolonisieren geht nicht, nur immer mächtiger werden, mit flotten, industrieanlagen handelsimperien usw, aber man hat keine kolonisierung.

Endless Space wäre vielleicht was

eftilon


----------



## Cinnayum (23. August 2012)

Endless Space habe ich mir nach den Tests der GS und PCG sowie ein paar Let's Plays gekauft.

Total langweilig. Ich kann nicht verstehen, wie die sich erdreisten, das als Nachfolger von Moo2 zu betiteln.

Es gibt ansatzweise sehr hübsche Grafik und ein paar gute Designgedanken. Aber das Spiel haben sie vergessen.

Null Atmosphäre. Überhaupt kein Anreiz Forschung zu betreiben oder Planeten auszubauen. Überhaupt kein optisches Feedback auf Spielerentscheidungen. Ich habe nicht mal die erste Partie durch bisher. (Das werde ich wohl die Tage noch nachholen. Aber ein 80% Titel ist das Spiel auf gar keinen Fall.)


----------



## muarl (23. August 2012)

Wie wärs mit Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion?


----------



## stev0 (23. August 2012)

muarl schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion?


 

Kann man dort mehrere Planeten besitzen bzw verwalten ?
Es muss nicht jetzt so sein das man auf jeden planeten ran zoomt und jedes gebäude einzelnt setzt sondern das man halt von oben den planeten villt anklickt und man dort fabriken leveln kann städte ausbauen für steuern usw.

Ich frag mich sowieso warum es keinen entwickler gibt der sowas mal programmieren würde ein richtiges Weltraum aufbau spiel.
Sim City Planets oder so 

Danke an alle schonmal ich hoffe es gibt noch weitere vorschläge aber endless space und Sins: rebellion werd ich mir mal ausleihen.


----------



## ImNEW (23. August 2012)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Endless Space habe ich mir nach den Tests der GS und PCG sowie ein paar Let's Plays gekauft.
> 
> Total langweilig. Ich kann nicht verstehen, wie die sich erdreisten, das als Nachfolger von Moo2 zu betiteln.
> 
> ...


 
Was hast du? Nach allem was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe gefällt mir das Spiel sogar sehr gut. Sowas in der Richtung hab ich immer gesucht.

PS: SOASE:Rebellion ist Steampflichtig. (Steht aber auch auf meiner Liste)


----------



## nulchking (23. August 2012)

Kann dir Sins of a Solar Empire nur empfehlen, hat früher echt Spaß gemacht. Evtl wäre auch noch Star Wars Empire at War etwas für dich, wobei das aber eher weniger mit Simulation zu tun hat. Ist aber auch ein super Spiel


----------



## The_Rock (24. August 2012)

Galactic Civilizations 2
Ist zwar etwas älter (2006?), aber das ich so ziemlich Civ im Weltraum  (Planeten besiedeln, eigene Schiffe designen und bauen, usw).

Für Star Trek Fans gibts noch Birth of the Federation. Das is aber uuuuralt (1999).

Ansonsten gibts da noch Echtzeitstrategiefans Haegemonia. Man kann zwar jetzt nicht sooo viel auf den Planeten machen, aber besiedeln (und bombardieren  ) geht hier auch.


----------



## Rolk (24. August 2012)

Ich denke Legends of Pegasus könnte passen. Soll aber leider noch relativ verbuggt sein.


----------



## Eftilon (24. August 2012)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich denke Legends of Pegasus könnte passen. Soll aber leider noch relativ verbuggt sein.



Relativ ist gut ,

Schaut mal im Kalypso Forum, ich weiss nicht wie sie es so vermasselt haben, die armen Entwickler tun mir echt leid


eftilon


----------



## GlStefan4 (24. August 2012)

Imperium Galactica 2 ist das Spiel, das du suchst - ist schon sehr alt aber leider gab es nie wieder ein ähnliches Spiel, oder?


----------



## Gamefee (19. September 2012)

Master of Oreon 2 ist unter den Weltraumstrategiespielen mein absoluter Liebling. Zwar schon etwas älter, aber vom Spielen her top.
An sonsten: Wenn du auch Online-Weltraumstrategiespiele spielst, kannst du dir ja denken, worauf ich dich verweisen würde. Habe unter Weltraumspiele aktuell 11 kostenlose Games im Angebot.


----------



## bofferbrauer (19. September 2012)

Meine Vorschläge, die da wären:

Galactic Civilisations 1+2
Sword of the Stars
Imperium Galactica 1+2 (wenn du die findest!)
Star Ruler

Bei Kickstarter war bis vor kurzem noch Planetary Annihilation. Das Spiel kann man zwar schon vorbestellen, es kommt allerdings erst nächsten Sommer raus. Könnte eventuell aber genau das sein was du suchst.

Kleiner Tipp nebenbei: Schau mal bei Gamersgate und Desura nach, die haben sehr viele Indietitel in ihren Listen, eventuell auch was was deinem Gesuch entspricht. Desura hat zudem auch sehr viele Mods und Alpha/betaversionen zukünftiger Spiele, eventuell ist da einer dabei der dir entspircht.


----------



## Talamon (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich empfehle Imperium Galactica 2 ist zwar nicht das neuste game (2000) aber da ist alles enthalten Teraformen, kolonisieren, Raumschlachen, Bodenschlachen, handeln, forschen und Raumschiffe ausrüsten usw. Über ein Netzwerk kann man es auch mit mehreren Spielern spielen das Spiel besteht aus 4 cd´s (eine install disc) also mit einer Version des Spieles 3 Spieler die gegen (oder miteinander) spielen können.
Gebäude Läst man die KI bauen oder baut sie selber mann kann die Gebäude wahllos auf der Planetenoberfläche Platzieren.


----------



## Talamon (28. Oktober 2012)

_*WAHRNUNG VORSICH WAHRNUNG*_ _*Legends  of Pegasus*_ Bitte nicht kaufen ist nicht spielbar!!!!!! Zuviele bug die firma ging pleite und es kommt deshalb kein patch mehr!!! _*WAHRNUNG VORSICH WAHRNUNG*_

Ich habe es leider gekauft!! Ich hoffe das eine andere Firma das spiel kauft und die bug´s noch beseitigt momentan ist es nicht spielbar oder nur teilweise. Schiffe verschwinden im hyperraum und tauschen nie wieder auf werden aber trozdem zum einheiten limit dazugerechnet. Ihrgent wann kannst du gar keine schiffe mehr bauen keine schiffe kein kampf kein koloniesieren KEIN SPIEL. handelssystem funktioniert überhaupt nicht man kann zwar handelsgebäude bauen aber die kosten geld bringen aber keines ein. Spiel stürzt wenn du glück hast nur einmal pro stunde ab!


----------



## masterblaster1988 (28. Oktober 2012)

Omg...


----------



## Supeq (29. Oktober 2012)

Was ist mit Ascendancy ? Oldie but Goldie


----------



## JoaBa (22. November 2012)

Ich habe Sins of a solar Empire lange zeit gespielt und fand es sehr gut. Ich mag daran vor allem dass es im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Weltraumstrategiespielen echtzeit ist und nicht rundenbasiert.


----------



## ronarge (6. Januar 2013)

versuche es doch mal auf: www.darkgamex.ch da kannst du 20 Planeten besiedeln, Flotten bauen, Minen ausbauen, Res sammeln und Flotten anderer Member zerstören.
Versuchs mal.
Ist ein geiles Online-Browswergame.


----------



## Austi2k (11. Januar 2013)

Auf jeden Fall x3 Terran Conflict. Eindeutig das beste was der Markt zu bieten hat!


----------

